# Malaga,Spain: Elite Apartments at Pueblo Evita



## itradehilton (Jul 15, 2015)

Well we are off on our first adventure to Europe and were able to get 2 weeks at Elite Apartments at Pueblo Evita in Malaga, Spain. We read the reviews on TUG and none are recent so if you have stayed here please tell us all about the resort. Also for those who have flown to Spain from the west coast of the U.S.  please let us know any tips you have for airlines, airports ect... We plan on using the resort as a home base to explore the region any day trip suggestions would be good too.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 24, 2015)

*Day trips*

There are quite a few day trips I'd recommend. The Alhambra in Granada, just make sure you get your tickets in advance. You might be better arranging this thru the resort, most offer a whole day trip by bus. Gibraltar; you can drive to La Linea, then walk across the border and get a driver to take up you and down the Rock. Ronda, this you can drive to yourself, see if the ranch where the bulls are raised is open for tours. Mijas, this is more of a half day trip. Spend at least one day touring Malaga itself. Definitely check out the Picasso museum and the Roman ruins. An overnite to Seville; you can do this in a day, but it is a long one. If the ferries are running, Tangiers. This is not for everyone but can be fun for the open minded. Enjoy.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. Tangiers sounds like a good trip.


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 7, 2015)

We just returned from Malaga/Costa del Sol.  I'm going to write a resort review soon (Crown Resorts at Calahonda-do NOT stay there) .  PM me for some ideas.


----------



## itradehilton (Aug 8, 2015)

I am looking forward to your review loosefeet.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2015)

*Malaga.*

Click here for Malaga. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

